# Sex Workers



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No, they are prostitutes, hookers, whores etc. Who introduced that silly term?

It's an age old trade where supply always meets demand. Regardless of legistlation.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

make them legal, make it amsterdam! lol


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's wrong with a good, old-fashioned "ho"? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with a good, old-fashioned "ho"? :lol:


Quite a lot if you expense them as 'customer entertainment', so I'm told. :lol:

I think "ho" is actually a term of endearement adopted by ethnic rap-types (oh, and probably Tim Westwood too) with learning difficulties that prevent them from pronouncing "whore" correctly.

Anyway "Lady of the Night" has far more allure.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What I don't get is, if selling sex and buying sex is legal why not legalise brothels and have it all controlled and licensed properly? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> What I don't get is, if selling sex and buying sex is legal why not legalise brothels and have it all controlled and licensed properly? :?


it isn't legal, is it?!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sure that I read on the BBC website, a few days ago, that it is legal to buy and sell sex which is why they go after the punters on other grounds.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There would be far more protection for the girls if it was legalised. It's legal in some states in the US as well as in certain places around the world.

I'll never forget the eye-opening experience of Orchard Towers in Singapore - affectionally known as 'Four floors of whores'.

The other thing is that if you get ripped off, then you've got no come back. (Not that you'd want it back. Boom Boom.)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure on the exact legalities as to whether its legal or illegal to buy sex. When you enter a massage parlor / sauna you dont pay for sex, what you are paying for is 'time'. If you have sex during that 'time' :roll:

Also the term sex worker isnt just about the toms. There are rent boys / security / receptionists / the people who put up cards in the phone box's / drivers. All work in the sex industry so are all sex workers.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'll never forget the eye-opening experience of Orchard Towers in Singapore - affectionally known as 'Four floors of whores'.


 :lol: Qaulity.

Have you got the address? I can feel a holiday to Singapore coming on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Not sure on the exact legalities as to whether its legal or illegal to buy sex. When you enter a massage parlor / sauna you dont pay for sex, what you are paying for is 'time'. If you have sex during that 'time' :roll:
> 
> Also the term sex worker isnt just about the toms. There are rent boys / security / receptionists / the people who put up cards in the phone box's / drivers. All work in the sex industry so are all sex workers.


Aren't they all just criminals, if they are 'living off immoral earnings' (not sure what law tis is under)?

One does describe drug smugglers, dealers, hired thugs, etc, as all working in the drug industry. Or should we?


----------

